# Will this work ???



## Big Mother 40 (Jul 16, 2020)

I have some beautiful outdoor sativa females started from seed which I am in the process of cloning. I want to place those clones once established under artificial light at a 14/10 light ratio and create mother plants with them. I then want to start more clones from the mama's under the14/10 light ratio. I hope to harden off those clones and place them outdoors in mid May when the hours of daylight in my location exceed 14 hours per day. My hope is to let those clones grow and flower outdoors under natural light. In theory will this work ????


----------



## zem (Jul 16, 2020)

They will flower under 14/10. Give them 18/6 or more for veg


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes you have got to give them atleast 18 hrs of light a day to keep them from flowering.good luck bro


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 16, 2020)

Agree with the above. I personally use 24/0


----------



## Big Mother 40 (Jul 16, 2020)

I appreciate everyone's advice but here is what I don't understand.? For two seasons I have started this sativa strain from seed in mid March and they grow like gang busters till roughly late August when they transition to flowering. Never does the amount of daylight get near 18 hours per day, I think the Summer Solstice here is approximately 15 hours of daylight. Remember my plan is to move indoor grown clones outdoors in mid May to complete their veg and flowering cycle under the sun. It would seem a plant that has been grown under 18 hours of artificial light when put out in the sun getting 14 hours of natural light would start to flower based on the shorter outdoor light cycle. I guess my basic question is why do indoor grown plants need 18 hours of light to prevent flowering when the same strain grown outdoors veg and flower through summer/fall with a peak light cycle of 15 hours per day (Summer Solstice). Thanks again for the input, much appreciated!!!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 16, 2020)

i would suggest if you don't care for the advice of the 3 people who took their time to answer you then you should go ahead and give it a try like you want to do anyway. let us know how that works out for you but disagreeing with people providing free advice is probably not going to get many people to help  you with questions in the future...


----------



## Big Mother 40 (Jul 16, 2020)

Just trying to understand why things work one way and not another. I wasn't trying to offend anybody, As I said I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Big Mother 40 (Jul 16, 2020)

_*"Interested in growing cannabis or just got started with marijuana growing, this is the forum for you. Ask anything you want."  *_

Fogey8 you should have the overseers of this site change this advisement on the forum start page under the category "Beginners Forum".
Perhaps:  _*Ask anything you want, just don't question any advise you get.*_


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jul 16, 2020)

Big Mother 40 said:


> _*"Interested in growing cannabis or just got started with marijuana growing, this is the forum for you. Ask anything you want."  *_
> 
> Fogey8 you should have the overseers of this site change this advisement on the forum start page under the category "Beginners Forum".
> Perhaps:  _*Ask anything you want, just don't question any advise you get.*_


Well I'm not sure as to your lighting cycle where your at but I personally always start inside then move out always under atleast 18 hrs of light sometimes 24.but no offense taking ,hit me up anytime bro.happy growing to you bro


----------



## zem (Jul 17, 2020)

Big Mother 40 said:


> I appreciate everyone's advice but here is what I don't understand.? For two seasons I have started this sativa strain from seed in mid March and they grow like gang busters till roughly late August when they transition to flowering. Never does the amount of daylight get near 18 hours per day, I think the Summer Solstice here is approximately 15 hours of daylight. Remember my plan is to move indoor grown clones outdoors in mid May to complete their veg and flowering cycle under the sun. It would seem a plant that has been grown under 18 hours of artificial light when put out in the sun getting 14 hours of natural light would start to flower based on the shorter outdoor light cycle. I guess my basic question is why do indoor grown plants need 18 hours of light to prevent flowering when the same strain grown outdoors veg and flower through summer/fall with a peak light cycle of 15 hours per day (Summer Solstice). Thanks again for the input, much appreciated!!!


Well if you only look at sunrise sunset times, then you are missing like 2 hours of light when the sun it below the horizon. Plants will not flower when they are small seeds, but if they were adults in march, they would flower for sure. After they mature in april-may, the day would be long enough to support vegging. Total dark time is what you need to calculate, since they don't need much light to just prevent flowering. they will veg under 16/8 but it is not optimal. Personally, i do 24/0 most of the times and i don't see the point in doing any less than 18/6 when you're vegging indoors.


----------



## Big Mother 40 (Jul 17, 2020)

Ok that makes sense, thanks much


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2020)

What ever works for you,,go for it.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

When vegging sexually mature mj plants 24/0 is ideal because unlike some other plants mj does not require a dark cycle for vegetative growth.  So to a vegging mj plant 24/0 is just one super long day collecting energy for the miracle of photosynthesis and thereby more vegetative growth

2b2s


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah that.


----------



## burnie (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe so on the 24 only , but I always give a coupla` hours of rebootin` time .  
peace


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 28, 2020)

Tbh, I run 22/2 in veg.  I read a paper somewhere that said 2 hours dark time on a c4 plant will promote more root growth, more root more fruit

2b2s


----------

